# YAY finally witnessed birth!



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

After many months of having a platy tank i finally witnessed one of my females giving birth. and even as they were being born i could tell there are two different color varieties she seemed to have delivered. one type appears to going to look like her orange with black fins and the other ones came out a darker color. it'll be interesting to see if any of the babies survive long enough to reach adult hood! hopefully one of each color variety will. i also have 3 older babies who i believe are about 2 months old know and i'm still now 100% sure which mother they came out of. i'm pretty positive they will be dawn platies because they are very gray and i believe their fins are beginning to turn a redish pink color! yay!


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

That's great!
I know i was pretty excited the first time i watched my livebearers give birth. Do you know how many fry she had?


----------



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

well i don't have an exact count. and i did notice a few still births as well as a few undeveloped ones. But i would guess she had 30 give or take a few because once the births began to slow down about 3 hours in i went ahead and released her back into the tank b/c obviously i don't have enough room for all the babies anyways and i didn't want her to start eating any more of her children.. i saw her eat at least 3 towards the end.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

ya that h usually happens. those cannibals....


----------



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

ok so the live baby count i have from this birth is approximately 22 alive currently so i would bet she had closer to 40 b/c i saw at least 3-5 that were undeveloped balls and then her eat 3 so she had quite a few. and it's so cool looking at them b/c they do look so different depending of which one u look at already. by the way the mama is the orange and black hi fin so i hope i get a few new hi fin color varieties out of this batch.. 

unfortunately those who live to adult hood i don't have room for or cannot find a home for will end up oscar food  i'm so sad but i guess it's the viscious cycle of fish!


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

you never know by the time they grow up you might have bought a pretty big tank for them.
Sad part is probably half of them will only survive ot adulthood maybe even less


----------



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

ya i know but the good/bad thing is i have 10 other female platies that pop out babies all the time too ha. but i've yet to have any fry live to maturity which is good/bad but i have all of these in a breeder net. i highly doubt a new tank is in their future my husband doesn't really like the platies that much and well we have the 29 and a 75 already and trying to convince him for another tank would be pretty hard. but my mother does have a platy/guppy tank so if i start to become crowded i can pawn a couple off on her.


----------



## Sock Yee (Dec 29, 2007)

I can understand the excitement. I was overjoyed when I first witnessed a live bearer birth . Back then, there were no such thing as youtube, so you can imagine the excitement that I was going through having never seen one before.


----------

